# Water meter jumper



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Anyone know where I can purchase fittings online to make a profession jumper. I know they can be made a lot of different ways but I'd like to make a good one. Here's a pic of what I'd like to make. And does anyone know ht they all that fitting in pointing to?


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Anyone know where I can purchase fittings online to make a profession jumper. I know they can be made a lot of different ways but I'd like to make a good one. Here's a pic of what I'd like to make. And does anyone know ht they all that fitting in pointing to?


Fergusons I believe has a sister company that sells material to municipalities. They have a sales building right next to our fergusons. I would check with them and see what they can get.

The place is called Louisiana utilities here but somehow is connected with ferg.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

504Plumber said:


> Fergusons I believe has a sister company that sells material to municipalities. They have a sales building right next to our fergusons. I would check with them and see what they can get.
> 
> The place is called Louisiana utilities here but somehow is connected with ferg.


Here they just call it Ferguson Water Works. Any supplier that handles water meters should have what you are looking for. McDonald is a common manufacturer of them.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Here they just call it Ferguson Water Works. Any supplier that handles water meters should have what you are looking for. McDonald is a common manufacturer of them.



That's who I thought you worked for, for awhile.:laughing: That's what it is in AZ.

HD supply had a good selection of the stuff also.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

For "whatever reason" they won't sell in my area. Atleast that I've been able to find. Anyone have a website?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Get caught here just tying into un-metered municipal water and it's a big fine. You don't have to be actually stealing the water, just be illegally tapped in and you'll get the big fine. 

And the fines are stiffer now after the Sept. 11, 2001 terrorist attacks. Fines are higher as municipalities are increasingly suspicious of people tampering with public water supplies. Take a look at Safe Water Drinking Act excerpt: 




_Under *Section 1414(b) *of the SDWA, an imposed penalty not to exceed $25,000 per day; under *Section 1414(g)(3)* of the SDWA, an administrative order can result in a $5,000 maximum penalty assessed; up to $25,000 per violation per day; under* Section 1431(b)*, the statutory maximum is $5,000 per violation per day of an emergency order; under *Section 1432(c)*, tampering with a public water system carries a maximum civil penalty of $50,000; a maximum civil penalty of $20,000 can be imposed for an attempt or threat to tamper with a public water system; and under *Section 1445(c)*, the statutory maximum penalty is $25,000 in a civil judical action for failing or refusing to keep appropriate records, make reports, etc._


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Got my parts, thanks for the info


----------

